# Cold smoker design and video working,



## cnsfarms (Sep 8, 2012)

Found this on youtube and wanted to share ,thought it was neat idea,


----------



## shoneyboy (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks for the information......


----------



## cnsfarms (Sep 23, 2012)

Built it, had a tough time getting it to draw, then thought about it, realized there was no venturi tube, got one in it and it'll go 4 hours on a fill, with wood chips.


----------

